# Sticky  IF URGENT PLEASE CONTACT YOUR UNIT. Page checked every few days



## Kaz1979

Dear ladies. 

I now have two young children and am working full time. I am the only midwife volunteer now. So I do not always get to check the page every day. If you are in pain or bleeding please call your unit.  Otherwise leave me a post and I will answer as soon as I can. 

Kaz xxx


----------

